# Mines r34 gtr strut bar



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thought I'd see if anyone has one to go before I maybe order one


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

If you didn***8217;t know Nismo have re released these again - https://www.nengun.com/nismo/titanium-tower-bar

Slightly more expensive than the Mines but better looking imo. Plus about a 1/6th of the price of the ***8216;fabled red O***8217; versions that have disappeared all of a sudden


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I was more keen on the old nismo bar :chuckle: it's hard deciding cause their both just as nice as each other.


----------

